# Which hardware will u suggest???



## Spongebob

Hi all 

I'm a newbie, well almost lol. Started vaping last year with a Lung buddy pen tipe device, trying to quit stinkies and it went really well until the tank started leaking and i didn't have the means to replace it  so went right back to stinkies  

I replaced the tank last week and started vaping again as my GP is getting more and more adamant that i should quit, and after 34 years of smoking I now WANT to quit, but even though my current device still works fine, I find myself wanting more....!!! More hit and better nicotine intake, as my current device is just not enough to get me over the "hump" of leaving stinkies for good???  

So? Suggestions? I have done some research and here are some criteria??? 
1. I dont like box type mods? 
2. Was looking at the ijust 2 bt read to many complaints abt the button sticking and the large amount of juice consumed? 
3. I dont want something thats gonna guzzle a bottle of juice a day and a coil a week???  


When i started vaping again last week i bought a 10 ml bottle of e liquid and im still on the same bottle and coil after a week 

Here are some devices i have looked at just as an indication of what i like: Vape X2O pro v, Vision Spinner 2, Kangertech Subvod Starter kit, EMOW Mega starter kit, E Leaf Ijust2 Start Plus  

So with all my criteria your thoughts please?  





Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi bud and welcome to the forum.
I think your best bet looking at a pen style mod would be either a ego aio using the 0.5 ohm coil or the subvod. Those are one of the 2 best starting pen style mods for someone wanting to kick the bad habbit.
And both are pretty good in juice consumption.
Aio retails for around R350
And subvod for around R600

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum. 

+1 on what @Clouds4Days says above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenyZA

I agree with Clouds4Days on his hardware selection. Just want to mention than Kangertech is not famous for good paint finishes on their mods, so if you want to go for a Subvod, I'd suggest you go for a silver model. Also, the AIO I think uses the same coils as the Cubis tanks. Those 0.5 ohm coils provide relatively good flavour, they are not that thirsty and they are relatively cheap to replace. They did not last me very long though. Granted, I ran them on a Cubis and boxmod and I think I might have done too many long DTL hits on them. 

All the best with kicking the stinkies. I might be worth while looking for something that you can start building your own coil on. Once you've started down that path, you will gain valuable knowledge and open up some more doors in terms of Pen Style Mech mods with RDA's. Something like the SMPL Mech Mod with a Velocity RDA. 

Keep us posted on your choice and looking forward to see you around! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Agree with what clouds4days said. However you may want to consider a bigger better setup upfront because we all thought we didnt want big mods and juice guzzlers but once the bug bites it bites hard and you will be constantly upgrading. I would suggest a VTC mini kit or even a Pico.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Spongebob said:


> I dont like box type mods?


eGo AIO.
Its closer to a dik koki than a pen style, but great value for the money. 
...or an Innokin Cool Fire II in yellow for that "_pineapple under the sea_" look.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## J.P

Fully agree, I had the Subvod for three weeks tops then got the VTC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Yep, get the Subvod! But I can almost promise you in 2 or 3 weeks you will want a box-shaped mod. I also thought they looked ridiculous and started off with a pen, but once you have a toot on one you'll find it hard to go back to the pen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @Spongebob 
Great suggestions from the guys above

I just wanted to add that if you want a stronger hit, you should also try using higher levels of nicotine in the liquids. 12mg or even 18mg. Especially if you are on the lower powered pen devices. This helps a lot to curb the nicotine cravings.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouder

I have to say, If I were you, I would just go for an Evic VTC (or another boxmod) and get it over and done with. You WILL be wanting to upgrade in less time than 2 weeks, that's a promise. Also, one thing that concerns me, is that you pointed out about juice consumption.... pretty much all of us here use 1 tank a day MINIMUM....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## E.T.

Whatever you do just stay away from the Kanger EMOW MEGA, poor vapour production, shyte coils the device died in less than 2 weeks, swopped it at the vendor for an IJUST2 which is cheaper but way better IMO. Have 2 Ijust2, but agree with the peeps above, get a box mod, I hated the feel and look of boxmod's but couldn't resist a Second hand Evic Mini and Subtank mini and cant be happier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

iJust 2 is a great pen-type device, and can handle low resistance builds


----------



## brotiform

Clouder said:


> I have to say, If I were you, I would just go for an Evic VTC (or another boxmod) and get it over and done with. You WILL be wanting to upgrade in less time than 2 weeks, that's a promise. Also, one thing that concerns me, is that you pointed out about juice consumption.... pretty much all of us here use 1 tank a day MINIMUM....



+1

Evic VTC Mini + Bellus or Crius would be the perfect way forward


----------



## stevie g

Let's not suggest Mech Mods to new users. If they are capable they will find Mechs on their own.

Just better all round to keep new users on regulated devices.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jannas

I'll suggest the iStick Pico kit instead of a pen style kit with the Melo 3 mini tank, the mini is a 2ml tank. 

But if you're a flavour chaser like me you will most likely fill that tank 5 times a day. 

I use the Pico kit mainly at work.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Ok? So a quick update after some googling? the 3 i like best are,in no specific order, the Vision Spinner 2 bcoz of versatility, battery life and choice of tanks; the EMOW mega, despite the review, tank size and afc, and the eleaf ijust start plus, bcoz of ease of use. Your ideas/advice plse?

Ultimately i just want a device that will give me a GOOD,SATISFYING vape, with a battery that will last a full day and that won't require refilling during a work day i dont mind using a tank or more a day, i just dont want to use a bottle a day!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform

Evic vtc mini + Crius V3 or Bellus


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So a quick update after some googling? the 3 i like best are,in no specific order, the Vision Spinner 2 bcoz of versatility, battery life and choice of tanks; the EMOW mega, despite the review, tank size and afc, and the eleaf ijust start plus, bcoz of ease of use. Your ideas/advice plse?
> 
> Ultimately i just want a device that will give me a GOOD,SATISFYING vape, with a battery that will last a full day and that won't require refilling during a work day i dont mind using a tank or more a day, i just dont want to use a bottle a day!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Personally, of those I would have gone with the Vision Spinner for its variable voltage.


----------



## Neal

Mate, agree with @E.T. regards Emow Mega, also had poor experience with this device. Your choice entirely but your cash can go to better use on better set up. My vote would go to a Top Box mini.


----------



## SAVaper

I agree with @Neal Topbox Mini


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So a quick update after some googling? the 3 i like best are,in no specific order, the Vision Spinner 2 bcoz of versatility, battery life and choice of tanks; the EMOW mega, despite the review, tank size and afc, and the eleaf ijust start plus, bcoz of ease of use. Your ideas/advice plse?
> 
> Ultimately i just want a device that will give me a GOOD,SATISFYING vape, with a battery that will last a full day and that won't require refilling during a work day i dont mind using a tank or more a day, i just dont want to use a bottle a day!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


By adding the words GOOD and SATISFYING in caps, you changed the parameters big time. Remember one gets used to vapour in a different way from smoke. 

I would also suggest then looking at a device with variable wattage and the ability to take different tanks. There are box mods SMALLER and more convenient than pen style btw. I would suggest at least looking at suggestions like the iStick Pico (the 40w iStick is even smaller and cuter). A small box fits a pocket better than a long tube. 

And you get cage mods that protect the tank making things even more compact. 

But... nobody can really be satisfied with only a pen style and we all end up buying more anyhow. It is because vapour really isnt harsh in any way and once you are off the stinkies and your throat heals you do need a bit more power to feel like you inhaled something.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Spongebob 
It seems you want a tube shaped mod

I had two of the first version Vision Spinners - they worked very well - used them with the mini protank 2 
I dont know the Emow because I havent used it, but I agree with @Andre above, the Spinner is good because it has variable voltage so you can adjust your vape to your taste and to the juice. 

But bear in mind that the Spinner batt is more for basic tanks - it cannot push out the power needed for the more modern tanks. Best to check with your supplier on that.

As for the iJust, i have the tank and not the mod. Its a more intense vape than the mini protank 2 type of tank. (I assume also more intense than the Emow) You get different coils to adjust the intensity of the vape because the iJust mod doesnt allow for variability. But i dont think the iJust tank can be powered by the Vision Spinner

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So a quick update after some googling? the 3 i like best are,in no specific order, the Vision Spinner 2 bcoz of versatility, battery life and choice of tanks; the EMOW mega, despite the review, tank size and afc, and the eleaf ijust start plus, bcoz of ease of use. Your ideas/advice plse?


For versatility it would prolly be a spinner2 with a Kanger mini Pro tank 3.
Most smokers have this mental stumbling block where they expect 1 cigarette sized vape device to be the equivalent of an entire box of cigs, doesnt work that way, its much easier to get the daily requirements from a box sized device. 
Refilling 20 times a day would be somewhat annoying, so think of it as stuffing 20 batteries with their 1.2ml of juice into one convenient all day carry package... which is how the manufacturers arrived at the present devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

Agree with the guys above. Those batteries you are thinking of buying won't last long. 

If you want the current pinnacle of size vs performance then you want the Pico kit.

Pro's
: very popular coils means you will never be wanting 
: fits aspire coils and Ijust coils 
: 2ml capacity economy tank
: smallest possible size of 18650 mod
: broken battery doesn't mean chuck your mod you replace an 18650 battery 
: USB charging 
: can run any 22mm tank on the market 

Cons
: not a tube

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@Spongebob I also came from the world of the hopeless lung buddy devices. What I can tell you is that the devices you're looking at are outdated, they were ever so slightly better than what you started on but in reality they also won't carry you very far before frustration sets in. Please consider what has been said already, devices like the Topbox Mini are great, they provide more flexibility and longevity and allow for future upgrading. If size really concerns you then the eLeaf iStick Pico is quite frankly brilliant.

I also believe that everyone should own a Joyetech AIO, it's a great starter at an unbeatable price, when you outgrow it then it becomes a very handy backup device. Everyone needs at least one backup device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Salamander

Hi @Spongebob, there has been a lot of good advice given in this thread. Please consider that this is the start of your vaping journey, and starting with the wrong equipment can spoil that journey for you. The advances in technology in the last year alone are astounding. Please consider newer, modern technology as your experience will be so much better.
My 2c worth of options as far as devices is simple - either an eVic VTC mini or the Pico. Both are small and have all the bells and whistles to take you a long way. Tanks are a bit more difficult, but the Cubis is a brilliant, no fuss tank.


----------



## Spongebob

Ok ok, so you lads convinced me held a vtc mini today and though i didnt smoke it i must say my views have changed i definitely will be getting a box mod, question is just which one?  though i must say the vtc felt a bit heavy in my hand???  

So? In ur opinion, taking finances into consideration....  which offer best bang for buck, as far as features, size, vape experience goes???  pico, vtc mini, top box mini or innokin cool fire 4? Also bear in mind i would prefer a larger tank which i think the top box has? Can i fit a larger tank on the pico? Will it "look" right???  

Btw.... Its my birthday soon any sponsors????    



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Ok ok, so you lads convinced me held a vtc mini today and though i didnt smoke it i must say my views have changed i definitely will be getting a box mod, question is just which one?  though i must say the vtc felt a bit heavy in my hand???
> 
> So? In ur opinion, taking finances into consideration....  which offer best bang for buck, as far as features, size, vape experience goes???  pico, vtc mini, top box mini or innokin cool fire 4? Also bear in mind i would prefer a larger tank which i think the top box has? Can i fit a larger tank on the pico? Will it "look" right???
> 
> Btw.... Its my birthday soon any sponsors????
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Pico is awesome for its size and the best price. Yes, it can certainly take a bigger tank, as long as the tank's diameter is not more than 22 mm. My daughter in law uses a Subtank Mini on it - nowadays the Toptank Mini. There is also a Melo3 tank available, which takes 4 ml as opposed to the 2 ml of the Melo3 Mini. 

Best deal on a Pico kit probably here. They also have the Pico without tank should you decide to go for a tank other than the Melo3 Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx Andre did see that, but at that price how sure can i be its authentic???  everybody else sells the kit for over R1000, which got me thinking???  Also, which battery would u suggest, i have to buy that seperately??? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Hi @Spongebob , i havent had the pico - but will just reinforce my suggestion for the Toptank irrespective of the mod you get. It holds enough juice and can take commercial and rebuildable coils, so it should keep you happy for a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Spongebob said:


> Thanx Andre did see that, but at that price how sure can i be its authentic???  everybody else sells the kit for over R1000, which got me thinking???  Also, which battery would u suggest, i have to buy that seperately???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Coming from that vendor you can be sure it is authentic, they just have great pricing. That same vendor has LG HG2 batteries which are decent, I'm sure by now local vendors would have established the authenticity of their battery stock as well.


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Thanx Andre did see that, but at that price how sure can i be its authentic???  everybody else sells the kit for over R1000, which got me thinking???  Also, which battery would u suggest, i have to buy that seperately???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


As @Stosta said above. VapeClub is a Diamond Supporting Vendor here and has been part of the forum from almost the start. I have yet to be disappointed in them. Their pricing has always been the best around town.

Personally I am a bit wary of the LG batteries at the moment as fakes have just started to appear from usually good sources. And difficult to determine if fake or not. I would go for the Samsungs here. Yes, you need to buy that separately and a charger as well. You will be glad you did as a spare, charged battery is the most handy thing for a vaper. Charger here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx Andre but why a seperate charger?  can the batt not be charged in the device? I am a bit strapped fir cash so can i not charge in device for now??? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

@ silver, would you then suggest getting the pico and then the top tank mini as opposed to the melo tank? Im sure i saw a 4ml melo tank as well??? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Thanx Andre but why a seperate charger?  can the batt not be charged in the device? I am a bit strapped fir cash so can i not charge in device for now???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Yes, it can charge through the USB port. So, should be fine for in the mean time. Suggested the charger with extra battery(ies) for the reasons stated in my post above.


----------



## KB_314

Excellent advice offered in this thread.
If you were adamant on a tube mod, I'd strongly suggest an AIO. The Subvod - I have one too, but would recommend the AIO (by far). The subvod doesn't work well with the higher resistance coils, and with the 0.5ohm you will probably go through more liquid than you'd like.
But... you've made the right decision in going for a box-mod. I agree with the others - can't go wrong with a VTC mini. If you want something smaller, the Pico seems to tick all the boxes (haven't got one in my collection, but after a few other isticks would gladly recommend this line).
One battery is enough to start with and you won't need a wall charger immediately, but I fully agree with @Andre - the LG HG2's have recently come under scrutiny and there are some fakes around (even the best vendors are not always immune to this type of thing). I would advise Samsung 30q's from VapeClub for 3000mah cells (same battery life as HG2's), otherwise Samsung 25r's (2500mah) available from many vendors, at least until the HG2 issue is sorted out.
Most important advice - use the forum. I'm sure you can see already what a helpful environment and resource it is to vapers at all levels.


----------



## Spongebob

Lads? Again another question?  spoke to one of the few fellow vapers at work and he said u get an e-vape and an e-cig and that the box mods are e-vapes and nt condusive to quit smoking???  is this true? Ur ideas plse???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Again another question?  spoke to one of the few fellow vapers at work and he said u get an e-vape and an e-cig and that the box mods are e-vapes and nt condusive to quit smoking???  is this true? Ur ideas plse???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


He is talking through his neck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Again another question?  spoke to one of the few fellow vapers at work and he said u get an e-vape and an e-cig and that the box mods are e-vapes and nt condusive to quit smoking???  is this true? Ur ideas plse???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



I think you're better off listening to the good, informed and experienced people here (I'm wanting to be one of them one day) - but to answer your question, he's talking nonsense.

*edit, cause I forgot how to grammer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Again another question?  spoke to one of the few fellow vapers at work and he said u get an e-vape and an e-cig and that the box mods are e-vapes and nt condusive to quit smoking???  is this true? Ur ideas plse???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Sounds like he's spewing enough horse shit to fertilise the entire Kalahari Desert!
An ecig is an electronic device that heats ejuice which contains nicotine, regardless of what battery is used.
A box mod is a means of containing batteries and variable wattage controls for end user ease of use.
Vape is the method of use of an ecig device and refers to the verb vapourising, Ive never heard of anyone referring to an* e-vape* device.
Your colleague needs an education...badly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Again another question?  spoke to one of the few fellow vapers at work and he said u get an e-vape and an e-cig and that the box mods are e-vapes and nt condusive to quit smoking???  is this true? Ur ideas plse???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Don't listen to your friend please. Box mods are the only reason I actually quit smoking, tried Twisp and a few Chinese knockoffs but I always went back to smoking.
Then a Black eVic Mini Kit walked into my life.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

Andre said:


> He is talking through his neck.



If by that you mean his neck is situated in his a-hole, then sir you are correct, the guy is talking k@k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thank you good and kind people duly noted  now for the last time (coz im a noob) which tank for the pico im planning to get?  i want nice flavour and a satisfying vape and dont want to have to refill at work, but if needs be obviously a top fill would be better? Im also not wanting something thats gonna be too heavy on the juice? 

Yes i know i've asked a million times, but i only have this ONE chance to buy and dont wanna be dissapointed or make the wrong choice 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

People? Some feedback plse? I wanna order on the weekend?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform

Pico + melo3 based on your requirements.

I would go VTC mini + Bellus or Crius but thats just me


----------



## Andre

Yip, get the Pico kit = Pico + Melo3 Mini.


----------



## Spongebob

@Andre, the Melo 3 mini or the bigger Melo 3 only???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform

Mini


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> @ silver, would you then suggest getting the pico and then the top tank mini as opposed to the melo tank? Im sure i saw a 4ml melo tank as well???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob , i dont have experience with the Melo - sorry 

Check with the vendor but I would imagine the only downside with the bigger tank is it may look a bit strange when attached to the pico or may be a bit tall. Check with the vendor first though. If both work fine then the bigger tank will require less frequent refilling. I think the consumption will depend on the coils and the power you use them at.


----------



## Spongebob

See im confused now? Bcoz most people were suggesting the toptank or even cubis with the pico???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jannas

Spongebob said:


> See im confused now? Bcoz most people were suggesting the toptank or even cubis with the pico???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


@Spongebob, any 22mm tank should work on it, can't go bigger as the battery cap won't allow it, the Melo 3 mini is a great top fill tank, it won't disappoint. Unless you drop it and break the glass, like I did ... Luckily there is replacement glass available in SA


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> @Andre, the Melo 3 mini or the bigger Melo 3 only???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


The Melo3 takes 4 ml of juice. The Mini takes 2 ml.

The Melo3 is 65 mm high. The Mini is 55 mm high. So just 1 cm in it.

Agree with @Silver, the Mini will look a bit better, but bigger brother will not look unbalanced at all being just 1 cm taller. My daughter in law has a Subtank Mini (about the same height as the bigger Melo) on her Pico and it looks cool - but certainly not as cool as the Melos, which have the same accents as the Pico. 

So, if you want to refill less, take the bigger Melo. Not that refilling is a pain - very easy with the top filling. If you like a bit more snazzy and smaller, take the Melo Mini.


----------



## Spongebob

Lads? Yes i know, you're growing tired of me how long do the coils last on the pico? Should i order extra coils while I'm at it, and should i order 1 ohm coils as i am concerned about juice consumption?  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Lads? Yes i know, you're growing tired of me how long do the coils last on the pico? Should i order extra coils while I'm at it, and should i order 1 ohm coils as i am concerned about juice consumption?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I have not used the stock commercial coils on the Melo. So, cannot answer your question directly, but am sure members that do, will come to light in due course. Think it uses the same stock coils as the iJust 2 tank of which there are many around. Not aware of a 1.0 ohm stock coil - thought they only came in 0.3 and 0.5 ohms, of which members seem to prefer the 0.3 one. Anyhow, always a good idea to have spare coils around - one do get a dud now and then. 

So far I have used the RBA (rebuidable unit) and the 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic coil. The rebuildable one, obviously, can last a long time (1 to 2 months) as you just replace the cotton wick when required. And you can build it to the ohms you want. The cCell ceramic commercial coil unit, if not a dud, can last a very long time. A month plus at least, depending on your juice consumption .


----------



## Spongebob

Ok update just ordered my early birthday prezzies  the pico and the melo 3 tank, two 3000mah samsung batteries, extra coils AND convinced the wife to add an AIO as a backup!!!     and paid with money i dont have now i should be totally set up  . 




Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Spongebob 
Wishing you well for it. Let us know how it goes
Hope you ordered some juice as well


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Ok update just ordered my early birthday prezzies  the pico and the melo 3 tank, two 3000mah samsung batteries, extra coils AND convinced the wife to add an AIO as a backup!!!     and paid with money i dont have now i should be totally set up  .
> 
> View attachment 55113
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Great stuff. See you in the Vape Mail thread soon!


----------



## CloudSurfer

Sounds like you pretty set. Happy vaping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Update received my parcel today got the AIO all set up, but bcoz i forgot to buy juice (noob) all i had to put in it is some 18mg pure VG Red Bull    

Locked the "barrel" fired it up and sucked it like i would my EGO.......    Hoooooly smithereens....!!!!!    it kicked me worse than an irate mule on steroids.....!!!! I am still coughing from the first couple of draws....!!!! It feels like the devil  himself started a fire in my chest.....!!!!    

Note to self: off to the shop for some 3 or 6 mg juice btw? Ur juice of choice?  

My new nickname for the AIO is THE MULE!!!!    

Now im wonderin.... When i fire up the pico, is Chuck Norris gonna wait in the sidelines????    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spongebob said:


> Update received my parcel today got the AIO all set up, but bcoz i forgot to buy juice (noob) all i had to put in it is some 18mg pure VG Red Bull
> 
> Locked the "barrel" fired it up and sucked it like i would my EGO.......    Hoooooly smithereens....!!!!!    it kicked me worse than an irate mule on steroids.....!!!! I am still coughing from the first couple of draws....!!!! It feels like the devil  himself started a fire in my chest.....!!!!
> 
> Note to self: off to the shop for some 3 or 6 mg juice btw? Ur juice of choice?
> 
> My new nickname for the AIO is THE MULE!!!!
> 
> Now im wonderin.... When i fire up the pico, is Chuck Norris gonna wait in the sidelines????
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Looooool... hell yeah the Melo is going to kick harder!! Not to fret. Get some 3mg juice and you will be GGRREEAAAT! Just be glad you didnt go for a dripper yet lol... And also give it a week before you are used to vapour as opposed to smoke. Smoke numbs your throat and lungs where vapour doesnt so you REALLY feel it!!


----------



## CloudSurfer

Great advice keep the 18mg to prank your friends that smoke... That on a dripper fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spongebob

Lads, help me out plse?  i got some 12mg juice as well as 0mg of the same flavour (menthol) and chucked it in the AIO and the pico 50/50 mix!!! On the AIO all went well for the first couple of draws untill i got that dreaded dry hit!!!  how can i burn a coil when i haven't even used it for a full day???? And yes i did prime the coil???   now everytime i draw the AIO all i get is burn??? Is the juice i used to thin or something???  

The pico is a different story??? All i get is a nice warm vapour with very little taste???  is it also normal for the AIO and pico to get quite warm around the mouthpieces???  

What am i doing wrong???    

Also wanna know if these batteries are the right ones???  







Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA

At the risk of derailing a thread somewhat, I think Uncle @Rob Fisher will be the perfect person to tell us if those batteries are good... They look like the right shade of salmon to me!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

I'm not familiar with how the AIO is set up, and I don't know what juice you're using but you maybe pulling too hard/often for the wick to wick properly, if you vape too much for the wick to handle and/or the juice is too thick it will be dry when you take your next pull. Sometimes stock coils can be duds, not often, but it does happen.

Also you may have just cooked the juice abit, I will suggest dumping the juice, and wiping out your tank, don't know if your tip is removable but you should probably give the inside a wipe too, sometimes the taste of a cooked juice/wick will stay and make the next tank fill up taste cruddy too.

You may also be tasting the nicotine, mixing them together, I'm not sure what % you've made, sometimes while chain vaping a 6mg juice I get a weird taste which my brain tells me is "burntish". 

I have zero experience with the pico/melo set up too, but you probably just need to fine tune your settings, a warm vape is not always a tasty vape. Different flavours also respond differently to various temps, so just experiment within safety parameters and find whats nice.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Spongebob 

We may need a bit more info to help you, but I will try. Aologies if i missed some of the answers that may be in the thread already.

With the Aio, 
- what coil are you using? The supplied 0.6 ohm?
- what juices are you using? You say menthol, but which ones?

Generally, if you are getting a dry hit it could be the juice is too thick and cant wick fast enough. Not usually from being too thin. Are you filling it up correctly to the max level marker? It could also be a dud coil, maybe try another coil.

With the Pico (i am not familiar with it because i dont have one)
- what atty? Is it the melo 3 mini that comes with it? And what coil?
- what power are you vaoing at? Are you sure its in power mode and at the correct power for the coil? Maybe its in another mode or too low

With regard to the mouthpieces getting warm, that is fairly normal. Each device is different but some devices do get warmer than others.

Regarding the battery, what make is it? Looks like it could be a Samsung 30Q? Where did you get it from? Looks like the right kind of battery for the Pico - 18650


----------



## Spongebob

Hi @Spongebob <br /><br />We may need a bit more info to help you, but I will try. Aologies if i missed some of the answers that may be in the thread already.<br /><br />With the Aio, <br />- what coil are you using? The supplied 0.6 ohm?<br />- what juices are you using? You say menthol, but which ones?<br /><br />Generally, if you are getting a dry hit it could be the juice is too thick and cant wick fast enough. Not usually from being too thin. Are you filling it up correctly to the max level marker? It could also be a dud coil, maybe try another coil.<br /><br />With the Pico (i am not familiar with it because i dont have one)<br />- what atty? Is it the melo 3 mini that comes with it? And what coil?<br />- what power are you vaoing at? Are you sure its in power mode and at the correct power for the coil? Maybe its in another mode or too low<br /><br />With regard to the mouthpieces getting warm, that is fairly normal. Each device is different but some devices do get warmer than others.<br /><br />Regarding the battery, what make is it? Looks like it could be a Samsung 30Q? Where did you get it from? Looks like the right kind of battery for the Pico - 18650

Hi Silver, below the juice i put in both the AIO and the melo. Yes the supplied 0.6 ohm coil in the AIO and i must admit i did do a couple of quick "pull and blows" to try and get rid of the previous juice taste in the coil???? Then after a couple of draws the menthol taste came through and then the dry hit  but if that is the cause i dont understand??? I have on numerous occasions double and triple "clutched" my ego with no problems???  

The tank yes the melo 3 mini supplied with the kit with the 0.3 ohm coil. I starrted in VW mode at 10 watts and gradually increased by 5 up to 30 watts???  all i got was warm vapour with just a rubbery taste??? Im assuming thats just coz its new? The rubbery taste??? There wasnt anything i had to remove first??! 

I wonder if the juice i bought at the china mall is not a dud???  

Batt yes, samsung 30Q from vapeclub the only reason im asking about the battery is because it shows 11.something amps and i read somewhere about a 25 amps continous discharge rate????  





Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Another quick question? Does the ijust/AIO coils also fit in the melo??! 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal

Hello mate, not an expert, but that liquid you are vaping looks a bit dodgy. Have had some bad experience with knock off Liqua, there seems to be a lot around. Can't add to advice from previous posts but irrespective of your hardware your choice of liquid will have a major influence on how everything works. I could be on the wrong track, but perhaps have a look a better choice of what is available, some fantastic local liquids around at a very good price. Hope you get sorted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yip, those juices contain tyre rubber no doubt.

The AIO coils do not fit in the Melo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

@ neal, what juices would u suggest?? Unfortunately here by us there are very little in the way of vape shops???  I go to the local tobacco shop or china mall and the guy behind the counter says: eh? yew ar waaantink vapor juz???  then he packs a couple of boxes on the counter and leaves me to decide!!!   So without having to order everytime, which brand names are good??  

@Silver, still awaiting ur reply re the batt, etc??!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> @ neal, what juices would u suggest?? Unfortunately here by us there are very little in the way of vape shops???  I go to the local tobacco shop or china mall and the guy behind the counter says: eh? yew ar waaantink vapor juz???  then he packs a couple of boxes on the counter and leaves me to decide!!!   So without having to order everytime, which brand names are good??
> 
> @Silver, still awaiting ur reply re the batt, etc??!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi @Spongebob - that Samsung 30Q is the right battery. If it comes from VapeClub it is very likely to be an authentic good battery. Those batteries I think have a continuous max discharge of around 20 amps so should be more than fine for the Pico

On the juice hunt, there are many great juice vendors on this forum. Perhaps a good place to start is to have a look at the 2016 juice awards winners by category and work your way from there. You will find some vendors like VapeClub and Juicy Joes for example stock several of these lines of juices so you can buy more variety at one place.

Here are the results of the Juice Awards
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/

Also read the juice reviews in our E-liquid Reviews section
Will likely give you further ideas
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

